# Chanel 19 lambskin vs goatskin



## Peppaaa

I purchased my 19 flap from 20C collection in lambskin and love it so much. However, I visited the store and got a chance to see 20P’s 19 flap in goatskin. I think that the goatskin is more plasticky and structure but I personally prefer the lambskin. What do you think? Which do you prefer?


----------



## umamanikam

I too purchased the 19 bag in navy from the 20 c .Thought  I would exchange since I still got another couple of weeks since here in UK it's 30 days exchange or refund .I went last week to see a black in 20 p goatskin .The minute my SA saw my face she said she could tell I was not impressed .It looked structured ,matt,not smooshy or pillowy like the 20 c ,and definitely more plasticity as you say .I decided to stick with my original one since I feel there is something which I felt was not in the goatskin one .


----------



## carrie8i8

The goatskin is more matte and less shiny.  It is more durable but the lambskin used on the chanel 19s are pretty durable I've read.  Keep your lambskin one


----------



## Iluvbags

Can anyone tell me how to decipher on the tag what season Chanel 19 is from?


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Iluvbags said:


> Can anyone tell me how to decipher on the tag what season Chanel 19 is from?


On the top left corner of the tag there should be a number and letter that say 19C, 19S, etc.

An example (from google images):


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Besides the texture and shininess/matte-ness, can anyone attest to the durability of goatskin vs this lambskin in the rain?  I know normal untreated Chanel lambskin is a no-go, but there seems to be a coating on the 19 bags...is it a bit more water resistant?


----------



## Iluvbags

ChanelCanuck said:


> On the top left corner of the tag there should be a number and letter that say 19C, 19S, etc.
> 
> An example (from google images):



Perfect. And which season was goat vs leather?


----------



## umamanikam

Iluvbags said:


> Perfect. And which season was goat vs leather?


Goatskin and lambskin you mean .The last season that is 20 c was lambskin and this season 20p is goatskin .


----------



## Iluvbags

umamanikam said:


> Goatskin and lambskin you mean .The last season that is 20 c was lambskin and this season 20p is goatskin .


Yes sorry for typo I meant Lambskin. Thanks for clarification


----------



## amandacasey

On Saturday I will be picking up a small 19 grey 20P for my mom. I already have the grey 19 small 20C. Once I pick up my mom’s I will take comparison shots for sure


----------



## Kayceedee88

So, 20P only comes in goatskin?? If I wanted the 19 Bag in lambskin, then I might be out of luck, unless the boutique carries 19 Bags from 20C?


----------



## Peppaaa

amandacasey said:


> On Saturday I will be picking up a small 19 grey 20P for my mom. I already have the grey 19 small 20C. Once I pick up my mom’s I will take comparison shots for sure


Thanks! Would love to know the differences and your comments!


----------



## Tinder

umamanikam said:


> Goatskin and lambskin you mean .The last season that is 20 c was lambskin and this season 20p is goatskin .


Is this true? I got my 19 flap from the 20C collection in the dark beige and I was told by my SA that it is goatskin. To me, mine looks shiny, not matte. Can any one confirm?


----------



## lindaphan

Tinder said:


> Is this true? I got my 19 flap from the 20C collection in the dark beige and I was told by my SA that it is goatskin. To me, mine looks shiny, not matte. Can any one confirm?


I found this picture in instagram


----------



## sarah7487

Managed to get my hands on a 20P black goatskin and though it’s not as glossy as the lambskin version, I am liking the sheen. Here are some pics


----------



## ChanelCanuck

sarah7487 said:


> View attachment 4648307
> View attachment 4648308
> View attachment 4648309
> View attachment 4648310
> 
> Managed to get my hands on a 20P black goatskin and though it’s not as glossy as the lambskin version, I am liking the sheen. Here are some pics


I think it's a beautiful sheen that will probably just get shinier with use.  Thanks for taking the close-up pics of the fibres. It feels like the perfect hybrid for someone who wants something more hardy than a lambskin and softer than caviar!  I'm liking it a lot more based on these pics!


----------



## umamanikam

Tinder said:


> Is this true? I got my 19 flap from the 20C collection in the dark beige and I was told by my SA that it is goatskin. To me, mine looks shiny, not matte. Can any one confirm?


It depends on size .If 20c is small ,then it's definitely lambskin .


----------



## sarah7487

Yes! I was thinking of the same thing too  Can’t wait to bring it out!



ChanelCanuck said:


> I think it's a beautiful sheen that will probably just get shinier with use.  Thanks for taking the close-up pics of the fibres. It feels like the perfect hybrid for someone who wants something more hardy than a lambskin and softer than caviar!  I'm liking it a lot more based on these pics!


----------



## Pinkie*

Lamb


----------



## Tinder

umamanikam said:


> It depends on size .If 20c is small ,then it's definitely lambskin .


Mine is the large (medium size). 
This is app very confusing. Haha.


----------



## umamanikam

Tinder said:


> Mine is the large (medium size).
> This is app very confusing. Haha.


I heard 19 k that was before the last was all goatskin  .Then  the  20 c ,fall winter was all lambskin and the present that is 20 p is again all goatskin


----------



## Tinder

umamanikam said:


> I heard 19 k that was before the last was all goatskin  .Then  the  20 c ,fall winter was all lambskin and the present that is 20 p is again all goatskin


Ok this is so interesting! Although all my Chanel bags are caviar, and so I have no lambskin to compare to, I have to say my 20C large 19 in the dark beige feels very sturdy and even got caught in the rain today and I don’t feel one bit worried about it. It’s hard for me to believe it is lambskin! Thanks for the insight. Only if chanel would put a tag on it to list their materials then I wouldn’t be so confused.


----------



## lallybelle

19K was Goatskin, EXCEPT for the SMALL Black. 20C all are lamb. 20P they are goat.


----------



## Newbie2016

Tinder said:


> Ok this is so interesting! Although all my Chanel bags are caviar, and so I have no lambskin to compare to, I have to say my 20C large 19 in the dark beige feels very sturdy and even got caught in the rain today and I don’t feel one bit worried about it. It’s hard for me to believe it is lambskin! Thanks for the insight. Only if chanel would put a tag on it to list their materials then I wouldn’t be so confused.



If the middle of your style code is B01901 then it should be lambskin I believe.


----------



## Tinder

Newbie2016 said:


> If the middle of your style code is B01901 then it should be lambskin I believe.


Unfortunately here in Canada I don’t get the tags. I looked at my receipt and no similar type of code. Thanks anyways! I guess next time I go into the boutique I’ll just compare with the 20P season 19 flaps.


----------



## amandacasey

Tinder said:


> Unfortunately here in Canada I don’t get the tags. I looked at my receipt and no similar type of code. Thanks anyways! I guess next time I go into the boutique I’ll just compare with the 20P season 19 flaps.


It’s on the receipt that they give you in Canada, the paper receipt


----------



## Johnny64

Peppaaa said:


> I purchased my 19 flap from 20C collection in lambskin and love it so much. However, I visited the store and got a chance to see 20P’s 19 flap in goatskin. I think that the goatskin is more plasticky and structure but I personally prefer the lambskin. What do you think? Which do you prefer?


We just purchased the goat skin in small black however we are changing our mind toward the lamb skin. Please advise if you feel this would be the right choice as we have an opportunity to purchase.


----------



## umamanikam

Johnny64 said:


> We just purchased the goat skin in small black however we are changing our mind toward the lamb skin. Please advise if you feel this would be the right choice as we have an opportunity to purchase.


I too had the opportunity to buy lamb or goatskin .I preferred the lamb .Its not as delicate as other bags as it’s been treated .Which look of the bag do you like if you can compare


----------



## Peppaaa

Johnny64 said:


> We just purchased the goat skin in small black however we are changing our mind toward the lamb skin. Please advise if you feel this would be the right choice as we have an opportunity to purchase.


I think I prefer the look and feel of the lamb better. However, goat could be more durable in the long run.


----------



## OCMomof3

My small 19 is goatskin, and I would absolutely say that it has a nice sheen and the material is beautiful and seems very resilient.  My first bag in goatskin and wouldn't hesitate to get another. I also own caviar and lambskin bags, and would have to say that the 19 has the best "hand feel", if that makes sense.  Just a pleasure to touch, honestly.


----------



## amandacasey

Honestly I just picked up a couple of goatskin black 19 bags in large and maxi and they are both really shiny, shinier than any of the C bags. But definitely not as smooshy and more structured, “plasticky” I read, which is kind of true. Not that they are plasticky, they just have a different finish it seems from the lamb. I’m loving both lamb and goat in the 19, they both have nice characteristics and definitely has a sheen and resilience to it as above poster mentioned. However I really do think that the goat will soften over time nicely, and still has a benefit of a little more sheen and durability. I haven’t used either of my goat 19s yet but I can tell that they will definitely soften and become even more beautiful once broken in a bit. Pic of large goat


----------



## jooon

amandacasey said:


> Honestly I just picked up a couple of goatskin black 19 bags in large and maxi and they are both really shiny, shinier than any of the C bags. But definitely not as smooshy and more structured, “plasticky” I read, which is kind of true. Not that they are plasticky, they just have a different finish it seems from the lamb. I’m loving both lamb and goat in the 19, they both have nice characteristics and definitely has a sheen and resilience to it as above poster mentioned. However I really do think that the goat will soften over time nicely, and still has a benefit of a little more sheen and durability. I haven’t used either of my goat 19s yet but I can tell that they will definitely soften and become even more beautiful once broken in a bit. Pic of large goat


Sorry, not relevant but I LOL-ed at your last line! 
(ps: love your 19 btw... it's my dream bag for now!)


----------



## jooon

Peppaaa said:


> I purchased my 19 flap from 20C collection in lambskin and love it so much. However, I visited the store and got a chance to see 20P’s 19 flap in goatskin. I think that the goatskin is more plasticky and structure but I personally prefer the lambskin. What do you think? Which do you prefer?


If I had the wonderful opportunity to choose, I'd go for the 20C grey because I prefer that to the 20P grey! Lamb or goat, I'd be fine with either, but 20C grey!


----------



## mimi-lovebag

Hi everyone, I really need your help. I bought a Chanel 19 through a personal shopper, but she does not know whether this is a lamb skin or goat skin bag

It's a 20P collection, the small size Chanel 19, black color. 

Pics I got are attached. Really need your help guys :'( Can someone help verify what leather this is?


----------



## Sapphire2691

mimi-lovebag said:


> Hi everyone, I really need your help. I bought a Chanel 19 through a personal shopper, but she does not know whether this is a lamb skin or goat skin bag
> 
> It's a 20P collection, the small size Chanel 19, black color.
> 
> Pics I got are attached. Really need your help guys :'( Can someone help verify what leather this is?
> 
> View attachment 4695122
> View attachment 4695123
> View attachment 4695124
> View attachment 4695125


All 20P Chanel 19 bags are goat skin.


----------



## OCMomof3

mimi-lovebag said:


> Hi everyone, I really need your help. I bought a Chanel 19 through a personal shopper, but she does not know whether this is a lamb skin or goat skin bag
> 
> It's a 20P collection, the small size Chanel 19, black color.
> 
> Pics I got are attached. Really need your help guys :'( Can someone help verify what leather this is?
> 
> View attachment 4695122
> View attachment 4695123
> View attachment 4695124
> View attachment 4695125


Goatskin.  My bag is identical.  I LOVE the goatskin!


----------



## cupid2012

Took this a while back...

Left is the lambskin, right is the goatskin.  The lambskin has almost this micro glittery look under the store lights, compared to the goat.
I got the goat as it was in the size I wanted!


----------



## Kayceedee88

cupid2012 said:


> Took this a while back...
> 
> Left is the lambskin, right is the goatskin.  The lambskin has almost this micro glittery look under the store lights, compared to the goat.
> I got the goat as it was in the size I wanted!
> View attachment 4712056


I prefer the goat over the lambskin. Can you please tell me where you found your bag in goatskin?


----------



## cupid2012

Kayceedee88 said:


> I prefer the goat over the lambskin. Can you please tell me where you found your bag in goatskin?


Got it at the beginning of March in the stand alone boutique on 57th in NYC. I went to about 4 locations in NYC looking for one and this was the only that had them at the time. Hope you can find one somewhere!


----------



## deb68nc

Here is my lambskin


----------



## Underbedpunk

Hi, this is my first time posting on the forum but I really have struggled with deciding which texture to go, too. This thread has helped me tremendously! I got my Chanel 19 Maxi in goatskin from the department store and just received the lambskin one from Fashionphile! The condition of the lambskin one is pretty great so I will keep the lambskin one.
Here are my two cents after having them both side-by-side: the goatskin gives the bag more structure, its texture is more “sturdy” for the lack of better words—and I agree with all previous fashionistas that the goatskin is more “plastic” looking and it is less “shiny”.
One thought comes to mind comparing the two: the goatskin definitely conforms to Chanel's classic aesthetics like Boy bags and other quilted bags in the sense that it is very well structured and less "slouchy/puffy";
but lambskin is definitely more innovative and I think it is the reason why I decided to buy this bag in the first place (my first Chanel, yay!)--because it has a sense of casual chic but still looks elegant, as much if not more so than any other high-end bags.
Finally, a couple of pictures with them side-by-side! One has no flash on and the other with flash. Enjoy!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Underbedpunk said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting on the forum but I really have struggled with deciding which texture to go, too. This thread has helped me tremendously! I got my Chanel 19 Maxi in goatskin from the department store and just received the lambskin one from Fashionphile! The condition of the lambskin one is pretty great so I will keep the lambskin one.
> Here are my two cents after having them both side-by-side: the goatskin gives the bag more structure, its texture is more “sturdy” for the lack of better words—and I agree with all previous fashionistas that the goatskin is more “plastic” looking and it is less “shiny”.
> One thought comes to mind comparing the two: the goatskin definitely conforms to Chanel's classic aesthetics like Boy bags and other quilted bags in the sense that it is very well structured and less "slouchy/puffy";
> but lambskin is definitely more innovative and I think it is the reason why I decided to buy this bag in the first place (my first Chanel, yay!)--because it has a sense of casual chic but still looks elegant, as much if not more so than any other high-end bags.
> Finally, a couple of pictures with them side-by-side! One has no flash on and the other with flash. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741793
> View attachment 4741794



Nice comparison!  Is the top one goatskin and the bottom lambskin?


----------



## Underbedpunk

ChanelCanuck said:


> Nice comparison!  Is the top one goatskin and the bottom lambskin?


Hi! Thank you so much! The top one (left) is lambskin and the bottom (right) is goat. As you can see, the lamb is much more "slouchy" chic and the goatskin is more "formal" chic. I really agree with a previous statement that lambskin just has something to it that goatskin doesn't.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Underbedpunk said:


> Hi! Thank you so much! The top one (left) is lambskin and the bottom (right) is goat. As you can see, the lamb is much more "slouchy" chic and the goatskin is more "formal" chic. I really agree with a previous statement that lambskin just has something to it that goatskin doesn't.



Gah, I should be able to tell these apart, I've got lambskin!  I totally agree with you, especially in the first photo with flash, the lambskin texture just looks so much more lush!


----------



## Underbedpunk

ChanelCanuck said:


> Gah, I should be able to tell these apart, I've got lambskin!  I totally agree with you, especially in the first photo with flash, the lambskin texture just looks so much more lush!


Hehe nice! May I also ask your opinion on the bag? Since I got the bag through fashionphile and have not seen the lambskin brand new in store because it was sold out when I wanted to get it—how would you rate the condition just from the pictures? Thank you a million!!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Underbedpunk said:


> Hehe nice! May I also ask your opinion on the bag? Since I got the bag through fashionphile and have not seen the lambskin brand new in store because it was sold out when I wanted to get it—how would you rate the condition just from the pictures? Thank you a million!!



Can you post some close ups of just the lambskin bag?  Incl. the bottom of it and the back?


----------



## angelicskater16

Can anyone give me their input for a large 19 In either Lambskin or Goatskin? I do love the relax look of the large 19. Thanks


----------



## thedeathparade

angelicskater16 said:


> Can anyone give me their input for a large 19 In either Lambskin or Goatskin? I do love the relax look of the large 19. Thanks



I have the Lambskin in large and use it almost daily and it looks like the day I brought it home. I love it! Something about the leather  just looks better to me. It’s supple and almost sparkles. The goatskin looked almost like plastic to me. It has that stiff look of faux leather. I think it’s really preference.


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! 
That’s good to know! I had told my sa to put my name down for goat Only bc I was afraid the lamb would be too delicate but now I’m glad to see it’s not that delicate and can be used as a daily bag.  Can you post a pic of yours? Thanks  



thedeathparade said:


> I have the Lambskin in large and use it almost daily and it looks like the day I brought it home. I love it! Something about the leather  just looks better to me. It’s supple and almost sparkles. The goatskin looked almost like plastic to me. It has that stiff look of faux leather. I think it’s really preference.


----------



## Underbedpunk

ChanelCanuck said:


> Can you post some close ups of just the lambskin bag?  Incl. the bottom of it and the back?


Thank you so much! I finally took the pictures! Yesterday was so hectic. What do you think of them? Thank you again!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Underbedpunk said:


> Thank you so much! I finally took the pictures! Yesterday was so hectic. What do you think of them? Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743093
> View attachment 4743094
> View attachment 4743095
> View attachment 4743096
> View attachment 4743097
> View attachment 4743098
> View attachment 4743099



I'd say it looks terrific!  Still has the beautiful sheen on it, no blemishes or scuffs that I can see!  My red/orange-y 19 finally got its first scratch when I traveled with it in January/February, but yours looks like it's in great condition! (I can't tell in the fifth photo if that's wear in the bottom of the photo in the two bottom diamonds, or if that's just the angle.  I feel like black lambskin in this particularly casual style will age well though, with inevitable scuffs, etc. on it.  So either way, looks great!)


----------



## Underbedpunk

ChanelCanuck said:


> I'd say it looks terrific!  Still has the beautiful sheen on it, no blemishes or scuffs that I can see!  My red/orange-y 19 finally got its first scratch when I traveled with it in January/February, but yours looks like it's in great condition! (I can't tell in the fifth photo if that's wear in the bottom of the photo in the two bottom diamonds, or if that's just the angle.  I feel like black lambskin in this particularly casual style will age well though, with inevitable scuffs, etc. on it.  So either way, looks great!)


You are the best! Thank you so much for your advice, I really appreciate it so much! I decided to put some bubble wrap on both sides inside to structure it more when I am not using it 
Thank you so much again! You are awesome!!!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Underbedpunk said:


> You are the best! Thank you so much for your advice, I really appreciate it so much! I decided to put some bubble wrap on both sides inside to structure it more when I am not using it
> Thank you so much again! You are awesome!!!



No problem!


----------



## thedeathparade

angelicskater16 said:


> Thank you!
> That’s good to know! I had told my sa to put my name down for goat Only bc I was afraid the lamb would be too delicate but now I’m glad to see it’s not that delicate and can be used as a daily bag.  Can you post a pic of yours? Thanks


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you !!! And it’s freaking gorgeous! My mind’s made
.... lambskin it is !!!  




thedeathparade said:


> View attachment 4743283


----------



## Underbedpunk

angelicskater16 said:


> Thank you !!! And it’s freaking gorgeous! My mind’s made
> .... lambskin it is !!!


I also truly recommend lambskin as well! Good choice!


----------



## crazyforbag

Hi Ladies,
Can someone tell me, I have a 20S light beige, is it lambskin or goatskin?  TIA


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! I’m 100% getting the lambskin! Can’t wait to get the call. ❤️❤️❤️❤️



Underbedpunk said:


> I also truly recommend lambskin as well! Good choice!


----------



## AHL81

Hi. I just received my 20A small black Chanel 19 today. I was told this season comes in goat skin but how do I confirm? The SKU number doesn't match the small goat skin on the Chanel website. Thank you!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Hey there, according to the website the large navy should come in lambskin but the style code doesn’t match. 

Any input on whether this is lamb or goat? Judging by the pictures in this thread it should be lamb.


----------



## raradarling

Kuschelnudde said:


> Hey there, according to the website the large navy should come in lambskin but the style code doesn’t match.
> 
> Any input on whether this is lamb or goat? Judging by the pictures in this thread it should be lamb.
> 
> View attachment 4793049


It looks like lamb, but hard to say. The best way to tell is by feel. How squishy is it, how soft - and is the leather shiny or just glossy. I have the medium black in lamb and it’s very pillowy soft and the leather has a gorgeous glossy sheen to it, but it isn’t shiny. I have seen goatskin in the boutique and it was much more structured and had a stiff feel to the leather.


----------



## Mmh23

My black, small 20A 19 in goat. I personally think that the 19s are piece by piece. some of them are gorgeous and some of them look way too worn before they are even used no matter if they are goat or lamb. I'm so happy with this one!


----------



## clare robinson

Hi i was looking at 2 bags today - the 19 large in both lambskin and goatskin 
i am confused as reading the blog i would definitely say that the lambskin in the shop today was more shiny than the goatskin in that it had a shimmer to it - almost like slight iridescent to it ? so i am not sure about that  and it could date with the shimmer? 

the lamkskin one is 20C
the goatskin is 20A

what is the thoughts on this thread as it seems to be the consensus is lambskin and not goatskin but looking at these 2 today the lambskin one is shiny ? have they changed re season - i think i may go with goatskin as less sparkly ?


----------



## Sparklett22

clare robinson said:


> Hi i was looking at 2 bags today - the 19 large in both lambskin and goatskin
> i am confused as reading the blog i would definitely say that the lambskin in the shop today was more shiny than the goatskin in that it had a shimmer to it - almost like slight iridescent to it ? so i am not sure about that  and it could date with the shimmer?
> 
> the lamkskin one is 20C
> the goatskin is 20A
> 
> what is the thoughts on this thread as it seems to be the consensus is lambskin and not goatskin but looking at these 2 today the lambskin one is shiny ? have they changed re season - i think i may go with goatskin as less sparkly ?


My lambskin has that shimmer to it...the goatskin looks more glossy to me...Like leather that just had conditioner applied to it. I prefer the goatskin. Or maybe I just like  things I don’t have.


----------



## clare robinson

Thx for reply. They are both lovely but was confused re the threads and glad I’m not going mad as always thought lamb skin was Matt ! I think i’ll with the Goatskin. I’m like you I’ll prob get the goatskin and then wish I had the lam


----------



## Kuromei

Hi all,

does anyone know is there any different in shiny lambskin and lambskin in Chanel 19? I was told by my SA that he only gets black shiny lambskin which i am little confuse now


----------



## Kayceedee88

Kuromei said:


> Hi all,
> 
> does anyone know is there any different in shiny lambskin and lambskin in Chanel 19? I was told by my SA that he only gets black shiny lambskin which i am little confuse now


The shiny lambskin is super glossy and has an almost patent leather look, from what I’ve seen on IG. It’s too glossy for my taste.


----------



## Kuromei

Kayceedee88 said:


> The shiny lambskin is super glossy and has an almost patent leather look, from what I’ve seen on IG. It’s too glossy for my taste.


Thanks for the reply! do you have a pic? I couldn't find anything about shiny lambskin.


----------



## OCMomof3

Kuromei said:


> Thanks for the reply! do you have a pic? I couldn't find anything about shiny lambskin.


I don't have a pic, but if you know what patent leather looks like, that's what the bag looks like.


----------



## allycat60

Can you tell if a Chanel is lambskin or goatskin by the certificate card/number that is given inside each new bag?


----------



## allycat60

allycat60 said:


> Can you tell if a Chanel is lambskin or goatskin by the certificate card/number that is given inside each new bag?


And, should the tag that is attached to the new bag have any numbers in common with the certificate card inside?


----------



## Msdanger

Thanks so much for this thread! I purchased my first Chanel 19 navy yesterday and was slightly disappointed it was lamb and not goat. I think the maxi came in goat and medium/small lamb this season. The lamb is really stunning and it feels different than the lamb classics I’ve felt. The classics i would never buy because they feel like they will rip to me. This lamb feels very durable. My SA actually thought it was goat until she checked. I have only seen a beige goatskin and did feel it looked “flatter” more matte than the lamb. I echo everyone’s comments that the lamb looks luxurious. Both are beautiful but the lamb definitely caught my eye. I’m happy to hear so many here feel the same. I dont think you can go wrong with either. So happy i got the navy! I didn’t want black but wanted the low maintenance of black. Navy definitely hits the mark. It’s actually a dark inky blue. The lighting in store makes it look more ashy tones but in person it almost looks black. Like a bluish-black. Best color in the 19 imo! Congratulations to everyone who found their dream bag.


----------



## dcbfh123

Msdanger said:


> Thanks so much for this thread! I purchased my first Chanel 19 navy yesterday and was slightly disappointed it was lamb and not goat. I think the maxi came in goat and medium/small lamb this season. The lamb is really stunning and it feels different than the lamb classics I’ve felt. The classics i would never buy because they feel like they will rip to me. This lamb feels very durable. My SA actually thought it was goat until she checked. I have only seen a beige goatskin and did feel it looked “flatter” more matte than the lamb. I echo everyone’s comments that the lamb looks luxurious. Both are beautiful but the lamb definitely caught my eye. I’m happy to hear so many here feel the same. I dont think you can go wrong with either. So happy i got the navy! I didn’t want black but wanted the low maintenance of black. Navy definitely hits the mark. It’s actually a dark inky blue. The lighting in store makes it look more ashy tones but in person it almost looks black. Like a bluish-black. Best color in the 19 imo! Congratulations to everyone who found their dream bag.



hi msdanger! I really want a small chanel 19 in navy, but was told that Chanel only makes the small in the navy outside of the US. Were you able to find this in a US store? Is it a recent collection? TIA!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Msdanger said:


> Thanks so much for this thread! I purchased my first Chanel 19 navy yesterday and was slightly disappointed it was lamb and not goat. I think the maxi came in goat and medium/small lamb this season. The lamb is really stunning and it feels different than the lamb classics I’ve felt. The classics i would never buy because they feel like they will rip to me. This lamb feels very durable. My SA actually thought it was goat until she checked. I have only seen a beige goatskin and did feel it looked “flatter” more matte than the lamb. I echo everyone’s comments that the lamb looks luxurious. Both are beautiful but the lamb definitely caught my eye. I’m happy to hear so many here feel the same. I dont think you can go wrong with either. So happy i got the navy! I didn’t want black but wanted the low maintenance of black. Navy definitely hits the mark. It’s actually a dark inky blue. The lighting in store makes it look more ashy tones but in person it almost looks black. Like a bluish-black. Best color in the 19 imo! Congratulations to everyone who found their dream bag.



Bag twins! I have the same one in navy. Your description of the color is indeed correct. I love it a lot as well, the hardware just pops.


----------



## Msdanger

@schu2011 yes it is part of the FW 2020 collection that launched recently. I am in Canada and the website for Canada only shows the navy for the maxi and medium/large size, not small. The stores got smalls but it was not advertised online. That sounds really strange because the US gets all the best Chanel bags, so I can’t imagine they wouldn’t get the navy?! I use a PS in the US thedesignercut on Instagram. You could try messaging her to see if she can confirm that navy smalls are not in the US? She is well connected at Chanel! Good luck, it’s the best non-black combo!


----------



## dcbfh123

@Msdanger I'll call up a few boutiques to see if they have the navy or try the PS you recommended. Thank you so much!


----------



## Msdanger

@schu2011 have you tried calling Chanel customer service? I think they can see all store inventory so might be able to find one faster for you? I just checked out the US website and it’s showing the same navy 19 bags as Canada so i would be surprised if the US isn’t doing smalls. If they don’t have it in store ask if they will be getting it in or if it’s orderable. That’s how i got mine - they could see one coming in shipment and waitlisted me. I waited about 2 weeks for it to arrive.


----------



## dcbfh123

@Msdanger Yes I tried that as well. Unfortunately, confirmed with a boutique that there weren't any navy small chanel 19s in the US, at least not for now and not in the upcoming season  

That's OK - I ordered a black 19 instead! Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Msdanger

@schu2011 that’s awesome if you got a black! They’re the hardest to get in my experience. The navy is very similar to black. I am sure they will come out with more navy ones too, it’s a staple color. Hope you enjoy your new bag! It’s my absolute favourite Chanel bag! I am already looking for a beige as my next one lol.


----------



## boys3mom

Kuschelnudde said:


> Hey there, according to the website the large navy should come in lambskin but the style code doesn’t match.
> 
> Any input on whether this is lamb or goat? Judging by the pictures in this thread it should be lamb.
> 
> View attachment 4793049


This is such a beautiful puffy bag. Is it lambskin or goatskin?


----------



## boys3mom

Kuschelnudde said:


> Hey there, according to the website the large navy should come in lambskin but the style code doesn’t match.
> 
> Any input on whether this is lamb or goat? Judging by the pictures in this thread it should be lamb.
> 
> View attachment 4793049


 And may I ask is this navy or black?  Thanks!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

boys3mom said:


> And may I ask is this navy or black?  Thanks!



This is the medium in navy! I actually never found out whether it’s lamb or goat.


----------



## dwang018

Msdanger said:


> Thanks so much for this thread! I purchased my first Chanel 19 navy yesterday and was slightly disappointed it was lamb and not goat. I think the maxi came in goat and medium/small lamb this season. The lamb is really stunning and it feels different than the lamb classics I’ve felt. The classics i would never buy because they feel like they will rip to me. This lamb feels very durable. My SA actually thought it was goat until she checked. I have only seen a beige goatskin and did feel it looked “flatter” more matte than the lamb. I echo everyone’s comments that the lamb looks luxurious. Both are beautiful but the lamb definitely caught my eye. I’m happy to hear so many here feel the same. I dont think you can go wrong with either. So happy i got the navy! I didn’t want black but wanted the low maintenance of black. Navy definitely hits the mark. It’s actually a dark inky blue. The lighting in store makes it look more ashy tones but in person it almost looks black. Like a bluish-black. Best color in the 19 imo! Congratulations to everyone who found their dream bag.


So beautiful! Congratulations! I really think Lambskin is so beautiful and more classic.What serie is your bag 20a or b?


----------



## sherryruan12

schu2011 said:


> hi msdanger! I really want a small chanel 19 in navy, but was told that Chanel only makes the small in the navy outside of the US. Were you able to find this in a US store? Is it a recent collection? TIA!


I actually purchased a navy in small through Nordstrom today! I was on a waitlist for black but when the SA showed me navy I went with the navy instead. Sometimes the inventory in department stores are not included within Chanel's stand-alone boutiques. You can try looking up which department stores have a Chanel location (that sells handbags) inside and call them up.


----------



## chrissiewong

The new caramel color 19 is in lambskin! I am tempted to get it - should I?


----------



## honeybunch

chrissiewong said:


> The new caramel color 19 is in lambskin! I am tempted to get it - should I?


That’s an amazing colour. Get it!


----------



## Rshoji34

I prefer the lambskin.


----------



## Milena_6

Hi Ladies, I also prefer lamb....am I the only one who noticed these creases on the edges of the goatskin one which where a no go to me?


----------



## OCMomof3

Mmh23 said:


> My black, small 20A 19 in goat. I personally think that the 19s are piece by piece. some of them are gorgeous and some of them look way too worn before they are even used no matter if they are goat or lamb. I'm so happy with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4794799


Twins! I've been super happy with my goatskin bag. It's very shiny and seems durable!


----------



## Drbrox

Hi everyone, I received my small black 19 yesterday, it’s lambskin which I knew when buying it and was a bit worried as I thought goatskin was the classic leather for this bag.

Anyway, I didn’t want to lose the chance of getting the bag in black but I’m really worried that in the lambskin, it doesn’t look like the “classic” 19. Am I crazy and is it just because the ones I’ve lusted over by the influencers I’ve seen seem to be goatskin? I love the bag so much, I will for sure get another colour / tweed later in the year.

My SA said it’s hard to get the black small, let alone in goatskin. She said you can’t tell the difference but I’ve got it in my head. What do you think?


----------



## chrissiewong

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I received my small black 19 yesterday, it’s lambskin which I knew when buying it and was a bit worried as I thought goatskin was the classic leather for this bag.
> 
> Anyway, I didn’t want to lose the chance of getting the bag in black but I’m really worried that in the lambskin, it doesn’t look like the “classic” 19. Am I crazy and is it just because the ones I’ve lusted over by the influencers I’ve seen seem to be goatskin? I love the bag so much, I will for sure get another colour / tweed later in the year.
> 
> My SA said it’s hard to get the black small, let alone in goatskin. She said you can’t tell the difference but I’ve got it in my head. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4967985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967988


It’s actually harder to get it in lambskin than in goatskin. I much prefer 19 in lambskin as it can give the puffiness while being very soft and squishy. Two of my friends bought 19 and one has lambskin and the other has goatskin. The goatskin doesn’t age well and now it’s already all wrinkly. The lambskin still looks as good as new. However, it is really up to go to see if you like the very shiny goatskin or a more subtle soft lambskin


----------



## Drbrox

chrissiewong said:


> It’s actually harder to get it in lambskin than in goatskin. I much prefer 19 in lambskin as it can give the puffiness while being very soft and squishy. Two of my friends bought 19 and one has lambskin and the other has goatskin. The goatskin doesn’t age well and now it’s already all wrinkly. The lambskin still looks as good as new. However, it is really up to go to see if you like the very shiny goatskin or a more subtle soft lambskin


This really helps me! I like the lambskin and I didn’t know it was harder to get. I just wondered if the classic 19 look was supposed to be shiny and crinkly. Thank you!


----------



## honeybunch

Drbrox said:


> This really helps me! I like the lambskin and I didn’t know it was harder to get. I just wondered if the classic 19 look was supposed to be shiny and crinkly. Thank you!


Personally, I think the classic 19 look is meant to look slightly distressed and wrinkly. Having said that, your lambskin 19 is stunning. I am actually having regrets about getting mine in goatskin as it’s very wrinkly. I just took the first one that they called me about as I was on the wait list and it was the only one that came into the boutique at the time. At the time, I didn’t think about goatskin or lambskin. Don’t return it, it’s stunning  and I love the smooth look. I’m not sure how durable it is compared to the goatskin though in terms of scratches etc.


----------



## bbbmini

Not to add additional options/discussion to the mix but I was able to find the shiny crumpled calfskin version of Chanel 19- if anyone was interested for reference, here it is upfront


----------



## Drbrox

bbbmini said:


> Not to add additional options/discussion to the mix but I was able to find the shiny crumpled calfskin version of Chanel 19- if anyone was interested for reference, here it is upfront
> 
> View attachment 4969558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969559


It’s beautiful! Now I’m worried I should return my lambskin, ahhhhhhh!


----------



## bbbmini

Drbrox said:


> It’s beautiful! Now I’m worried I should return my lambskin, ahhhhhhh!


Maybe grass is always greener on the other side? Because I was regretting not getting it in lambskin! Yours is beautifullllll!!!!!!


----------



## Drbrox

bbbmini said:


> Maybe grass is always greener on the other side? Because I was regretting not getting it in lambskin! Yours is beautifullllll!!!!!!


Very true, I know its because I couldn’t get the goatskin or calfskin I feel I want wither of those, but its silly, they are all beautiful.


----------



## honeybunch

Drbrox said:


> Very true, I know its because I couldn’t get the goatskin or calfskin I feel I want wither of those, but its silly, they are all beautiful.


Try not to overthink it. As you say, they are all beautiful. I’m the same - I always want I haven’t got!


----------



## Drbrox

honeybunch said:


> Try not to overthink it. As you say, they are all beautiful. I’m the same - I always want I haven’t got!


So true, thanks so much!


----------



## princessDD

From watching YouTube reviews, the lambskin ones tend to slouch more and loose it’s shape whereas the goatskin sits more sturdy. There is a shinier sheen to goatskin. I’ve been wanting to get the black goatskin but seems like it’s not available this season.


----------



## honeybunch

princessDD said:


> From watching YouTube reviews, the lambskin ones tend to slouch more and loose it’s shape whereas the goatskin sits more sturdy. There is a shinier sheen to goatskin. I’ve been wanting to get the black goatskin but seems like it’s not available this season.


Oh really? Is it only lambskin and the shiny calfskin that’s available this season? I feel better about my goatskin one if the lamb is meant to lose its shape more quickly.


----------



## OCMomof3

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I received my small black 19 yesterday, it’s lambskin which I knew when buying it and was a bit worried as I thought goatskin was the classic leather for this bag.
> 
> Anyway, I didn’t want to lose the chance of getting the bag in black but I’m really worried that in the lambskin, it doesn’t look like the “classic” 19. Am I crazy and is it just because the ones I’ve lusted over by the influencers I’ve seen seem to be goatskin? I love the bag so much, I will for sure get another colour / tweed later in the year.
> 
> My SA said it’s hard to get the black small, let alone in goatskin. She said you can’t tell the difference but I’ve got it in my head. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4967985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967988


So I mentioned this somewhere else, but maybe it will help. My SA, who has years of history with Chanel, told me that she always has to check the tags on the lamb and goat 19’s because she can’t always tell which is which. I have a small black goatskin, and there was another 19 bag sitting right next to it at the boutique...I could have sworn it was goatskin. Nope. Lamb according to the tag.
So I really wouldn’t worry. If a very experienced SA can’t even tell half the time, that tells me something. Your bag is lovely and if you’re enjoying it, you’re having the intended experience.  There are lots of opinions here about what is more wrinkled, scratches more easily, sags more quickly. The reality is, everyone’s bag is subject to how it is treated, regardless of skin used. These bags are meant to be more relaxed. Personally, I’m just enjoying owning it.


----------



## Drbrox

OCMomof3 said:


> So I mentioned this somewhere else, but maybe it will help. My SA, who has years of history with Chanel, told me that she always has to check the tags on the lamb and goat 19’s because she can’t always tell which is which. I have a small black goatskin, and there was another 19 bag sitting right next to it at the boutique...I could have sworn it was goatskin. Nope. Lamb according to the tag.
> So I really wouldn’t worry. If a very experienced SA can’t even tell half the time, that tells me something. Your bag is lovely and if you’re enjoying it, you’re having the intended experience.  There are lots of opinions here about what is more wrinkled, scratches more easily, sags more quickly. The reality is, everyone’s bag is subject to how it is treated, regardless of skin used. These bags are meant to be more relaxed. Personally, I’m just enjoying owning it.


So helpful, thank you. I love love love the bag and I just worried after making such a big purchase, it was supposed to me more crinkled and shiny and that mine didn’t look like a classic 19.

I got an alert from a second SA at London Bond Street today to say a goatskin had come in but then spoke to my SA who said it was reserved and someone had paid their desposit. I never really believe what I’m told because last week I was told they were getting any small 19s in general.

I think I’ll make a purchase of a different colour later this year (need to really be able to justify that one given I have absolutely no need) and get a goatskin one.

Thabj you everyone, I am so so indecisive and all of these comments help.

I barely use my bags, really look after them and so I’m not worried about it sagging or anything, as I say, just the look of the bag in general


----------



## princessDD

honeybunch said:


> Oh really? Is it only lambskin and the shiny calfskin that’s available this season? I feel better about my goatskin one if the lamb is meant to lose its shape more quickly.


From what I gathered, goatskin is not available. Don’t know about calfskin. I’m hoping goatskin ones will randomly show up


----------



## me&mybags

lallybelle said:


> 19K was Goatskin, EXCEPT for the SMALL Black. 20C all are lamb. 20P they are goat.


Do you know what 20k is??


----------



## me&mybags

Ladies, can you help me? This is my first 19. I ordered it over the phone. My SA sent me this picture. How does it look? He says it’s brand spanking new- 20k series.


----------



## OCMomof3

me&mybags said:


> Ladies, can you help me? This is my first 19. I ordered it over the phone. My SA sent me this picture. How does it look? He says it’s brand spanking new- 20k series.


That wrinkled look is the look of the 19. More casual. However, if this is too much wrinkling for you, keep looking!


----------



## honeybunch

me&mybags said:


> Ladies, can you help me? This is my first 19. I ordered it over the phone. My SA sent me this picture. How does it look? He says it’s brand spanking new- 20k series.


I think this looks very wrinkly. As stated above, it’s the look of the 19 but I’ve seen smoother ones and mine isn’t as wrinkly as this. It depends which look you prefer.


----------



## me&mybags

honeybunch said:


> I think this looks very wrinkly. As stated above, it’s the look of the 19 but I’ve seen smoother ones and mine isn’t as wrinkly as this. It depends which look you prefer.


I decided to wait


----------



## me&mybags

Ladies-with the current season, which leather is Chanel using for the 19s? I want a current season black goatskin and it seems like nothing is available.


----------



## Egoh510

me&mybags said:


> Ladies-with the current season, which leather is Chanel using for the 19s? I want a current season black goatskin and it seems like nothing is available.


I believe currently, it's Lambskin for the Black Flap 19 :/  Was told by 2 separate SA that Chanel is moving away from goatskin, although they cannot confirm it 100% :? *Sigh


----------



## honeybunch

Egoh510 said:


> I believe currently, it's Lambskin for the Black Flap 19 :/  Was told by 2 separate SA that Chanel is moving away from goatskin, although they cannot confirm it 100% :? *Sigh


This is interesting. I wonder why?


----------



## me&mybags

Egoh510 said:


> I believe currently, it's Lambskin for the Black Flap 19 :/  Was told by 2 separate SA that Chanel is moving away from goatskin, although they cannot confirm it 100% :? *Sigh


Thank you so much for replying...no more goat I wonder why


----------



## lovecouture

Like a previous member has stated, I think goat/lamb, each piece is different. I’ve seen lambskin with a more structured look and goat looking more soft and scrunchy.

I have the goatskin, it was my preference. I don’t think it looks plasticky, it is a nice smooth leather and does look more structured when compared to other 19 bags, and it’s exactly what I wanted. I really love it and happy with my choice. I plan on this being my new everyday bag and expect that it will become more squishy and wrinkled with time.


----------



## lovecouture

me&mybags said:


> Ladies, can you help me? This is my first 19. I ordered it over the phone. My SA sent me this picture. How does it look? He says it’s brand spanking new- 20k series.


For me, this is way too wrinkly. It looks worn. I would wait on another one.


----------



## me&mybags

sarah7487 said:


> View attachment 4648307
> View attachment 4648308
> View attachment 4648309
> View attachment 4648310
> 
> Managed to get my hands on a 20P black goatskin and though it’s not as glossy as the lambskin version, I am liking the sheen. Here are some pics


Where did you find it!?!? It’s a beauty!!!


----------



## me&mybags

lovecouture said:


> For me, this is way too wrinkly. It looks worn. I would wait on another one.


That’s exactly what I did


----------



## me&mybags

lovecouture said:


> Like a previous member has stated, I think goat/lamb, each piece is different. I’ve seen lambskin with a more structured look and goat looking more soft and scrunchy.
> 
> Pp pp


----------



## Carol Aurora

Hi Ladies I received my 21C in light beige (almost cream) in the lambskin. I am not sure if some of the rings are supposed to not close up very nearly on my handle. Can someone please tell me if it's normal? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Egoh510

Carol Aurora said:


> Hi Ladies I received my 21C in light beige (almost cream) in the lambskin. I am not sure if some of the rings are supposed to not close up very nearly on my handle. Can someone please tell me if it's normal? Thanks a lot.


are you referring to the link not closing fully ?? or ?


----------



## Carol Aurora

Egoh510 said:


> are you referring to the link not closing fully ?? or ?


Yes I am.


----------



## Carol Aurora

Carol Aurora said:


> Yes I am.


They do close but the ends are slightly misaligned if I'm making sense.


----------



## Egoh510

Carol Aurora said:


> They do close but the ends are slightly misaligned if I'm making sense.


I just checked my Flap 19 and do have a few of them that are not FULLY closed... although they are not as obvious as yours ... if it bothers you, can always ask for an exchange if possible ?


----------



## Carol Aurora

Egoh510 said:


> I just checked my Flap 19 and do have a few of them that are not FULLY closed... although they are not as obvious as yours ... if it bothers you, can always ask for an exchange if possible ?


Thank you dear! Do you mind sharing a close-up photo of your chain? This is the only bag that's available so if I return it I won't be able to get another one


----------



## Egoh510

Carol Aurora said:


> Thank you dear! Do you mind sharing a close-up photo of your chain? This is the only bag that's available so if I return it I won't be able to get another one


Here are the few .... hth


----------



## Carol Aurora

Egoh510 said:


> Here are the few .... hth
> 
> View attachment 5030788


Thank you so much for the photos. I decided to keep my bag anyway as I'm obsessed with the colour xx


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I received my small black 19 yesterday, it’s lambskin which I knew when buying it and was a bit worried as I thought goatskin was the classic leather for this bag.
> 
> Anyway, I didn’t want to lose the chance of getting the bag in black but I’m really worried that in the lambskin, it doesn’t look like the “classic” 19. Am I crazy and is it just because the ones I’ve lusted over by the influencers I’ve seen seem to be goatskin? I love the bag so much, I will for sure get another colour / tweed later in the year.
> 
> My SA said it’s hard to get the black small, let alone in goatskin. She said you can’t tell the difference but I’ve got it in my head. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4967985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967988


Omg I love yours! No wrinkles too - how are you finding it?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Does anyone have the new 21p or this years lamb? Esp in black? It seems a lot flatter and smoother than previous seasons like 20c.


----------



## allycat60

I have the 19 summer 21 large/med in black lambskin. Use it everyday and I’ve had it for about 4 months now. I wouldn’t change it, exchange it for anything. The lambskin is absolutely “yummy”. So elegant, soft. Just my opinion.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

allycat60 said:


> I have the 19 summer 21 large/med in black lambskin. Use it everyday and I’ve had it for about 4 months now. I wouldn’t change it, exchange it for anything. The lambskin is absolutely “yummy”. So elegant, soft. Just my opinion.


Can I see pics? I’m debating between 20c lamb vs 21p


----------



## allycat60




----------



## lurvies

mimi-lovebag said:


> Hi everyone, I really need your help. I bought a Chanel 19 through a personal shopper, but she does not know whether this is a lamb skin or goat skin bag
> 
> It's a 20P collection, the small size Chanel 19, black color.
> 
> Pics I got are attached. Really need your help guys :'( Can someone help verify what leather this is?
> 
> View attachment 4695122
> View attachment 4695123
> View attachment 4695124
> View attachment 4695125


It look like lambskin to me.


----------



## Msdanger

@mimi-lovebag it looks like lamb to me as well. I found goat to be really matte looking. Lamb had a natural sheen that made it look so luxurious. There was a shiny goat that came out last year but it almost looked patent.

if you are worried about lamb and we’re hoping for goat, the lamb on the 19 is very durable unlike on the classic. I wanted to get goat originally but the lamb looked so much more luxurious. I did a lot of research before i bought and found most people said the lamb and goat both held up well.


----------



## malle1985

Hi everyone! I recently found my dream bag, a gorgeous 19 maxi in light beige. I am not sure what leather it is, maybe any of you could help me? Bag is from October 2019, serial starts with 28. Please see photos. I thought it was lamb but read that all bags from 2019 should be goat? What do you think it looks like? I do not have the tag, but see the numbers on the receipt. Thanks


----------



## XCCX

malle1985 said:


> Hi everyone! I recently found my dream bag, a gorgeous 19 maxi in light beige. I am not sure what leather it is, maybe any of you could help me? Bag is from October 2019, serial starts with 28. Please see photos. I thought it was lamb but read that all bags from 2019 should be goat? What do you think it looks like? I do not have the tag, but see the numbers on the receipt. Thanks


Just by looking at the leather closeup, I can tell it’s goatskin. I have 3 in goatskin. Beautiful!!! Enjoy!


----------



## malle1985

XCCX said:


> Just by looking at the leather closeup, I can tell it’s goatskin. I have 3 in goatskin. Beautiful!!! Enjoy!


Thank you so much for the reply! I was secretly hoping for goat, haha. I’m quite scare of lambskin


----------



## XCCX

malle1985 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I was secretly hoping for goat, haha. I’m quite scare of lambskin


It is goatskin  enjoy!!!


----------



## malle1985

XCCX said:


> It is goatskin  enjoy!!!


This all makes me so happyyyy!! Thank you!!


----------



## Mumoflachie

I have the 20P goatskin in black and one from 20K in dark beige lambskin. Both small sizes. Both are beautiful but I find the goatskin definitely more hardy (against scratches) and slightly more structured.


----------



## malle1985

Mumoflachie said:


> I have the 20P goatskin in black and one from 20K in dark beige lambskin. Both small sizes. Both are beautiful but I find the goatskin definitely more hardy (against scratches) and slightly more structured.


Thanks! Good to know, and then even more happy that my maxi is goat, with regards to keeping its shape. I love how “puddly and smushy “ it is!


----------



## yumi928

Hi everyone,
Recently i purchased a Chanel 19 pre-loved but i forgot to ask the seller if it’s lambskin or goatskin. I’m fine with both but just wanted to get an idea if anyone knows if this is lambskin or goatskin, so at least I know that probably i have to use it carefully for lambskin or expected to have the wrinkled look for goatskin after long usage. I have never touch a goatskin bag so i don’t know how it feels, but this bag is super soft & smooth to the touch though, that i feel like hugging it


----------



## boarbb

Does anyone know if this is lamb or goat? I purchased this from a personal shopper and had it shipped to me. I thought it was a little different than the ones I saw other people have. Didn’t do any research before I got it .. only saw this post now and realized they are two different kind of leather made in this style.


----------



## Egoh510

yumi928 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Recently i purchased a Chanel 19 pre-loved but i forgot to ask the seller if it’s lambskin or goatskin. I’m fine with both but just wanted to get an idea if anyone knows if this is lambskin or goatskin, so at least I know that probably i have to use it carefully for lambskin or expected to have the wrinkled look for goatskin after long usage. I have never touch a goatskin bag so i don’t know how it feels, but this bag is super soft & smooth to the touch though, that i feel like hugging it
> 
> View attachment 5268321
> 
> View attachment 5268322


What series it is ? I believe goatskin was available in the 2019/ 2020 series...starting 2021, only lambskin.


----------



## yumi928

Egoh510 said:


> What series it is ? I believe goatskin was available in the 2019/ 2020 series...starting 2021, only lambskin.



It's from 2020 from the receipt..i did check from youtube videos like some people have lambskin from 2020 videos though..so probably there's lambskin available in 2020?


----------



## Egoh510

yumi928 said:


> It's from 2020 from the receipt..i did check from youtube videos like some people have lambskin from 2020 videos though..so probably there's lambskin available in 2020?


YES i'm not implying that if the bag is from the year (2019/2020) that it will be goatskin only. Just trying to narrowing it down because if it is 2021, it'll be lambskin. Would suggest u reach out to your personal shopper to ask since other than "TOUCHING" it, hard to tell by picture if it is goatskin vs lambskin.


----------



## minussss

perfer to lambskin！


----------



## Kayceedee88

boarbb said:


> Does anyone know if this is lamb or goat? I purchased this from a personal shopper and had it shipped to me. I thought it was a little different than the ones I saw other people have. Didn’t do any research before I got it .. only saw this post now and realized they are two different kind of leather made in this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268822
> View attachment 5268824


What series is this bag? Looks like my goatskin 19 bag from 2020 (20A).


----------



## sienme

I prefer lambskin, but not much difference I think.


----------



## boarbb

Kayceedee88 said:


> What series is this bag? Looks like my goatskin 19 bag from 2020 (20A).


It is from 22C I think ?as the group of numbers start with 22C 

pic attached. Thanks in advance !


----------



## bambistyle

Does anyone know if the 22C Chanel 19 is lambskin or goatskin? From my understanding 2021 onwards was lambskin?
I got the 22C AS1160 B07327 NG122 
TIA!

**edit -- nvm! Found it on the chanel website - lambskin! 








						CHANEL 19 Maxi Handbag - Lambskin, gold-tone, silver-tone & ruthenium-finish metal — Fashion | CHANEL
					

Flap Bags of the Cruise 2021/22 collection: CHANEL 19 Maxi Handbag, lambskin, gold-tone, silver-tone & ruthenium-finish metal, light gray on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com


----------



## Kayceedee88

bambistyle said:


> Does anyone know if the 22C Chanel 19 is lambskin or goatskin? From my understanding 2021 onwards was lambskin?
> I got the 22C AS1160 B07327 NG122
> TIA!
> 
> **edit -- nvm! Found it on the chanel website - lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL 19 Maxi Handbag - Lambskin, gold-tone, silver-tone & ruthenium-finish metal — Fashion | CHANEL
> 
> 
> Flap Bags of the Cruise 2021/22 collection: CHANEL 19 Maxi Handbag, lambskin, gold-tone, silver-tone & ruthenium-finish metal, light gray on the CHANEL official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chanel.com


Haven’t seen goatskin since 2020?! I heard the 19 will only come in lambskin going forward.


----------



## XCCX

The last season that had goatskin was 20K.




boarbb said:


> It is from 22C I think ?as the group of numbers start with 22C
> 
> pic attached. Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294382





bambistyle said:


> Does anyone know if the 22C Chanel 19 is lambskin or goatskin? From my understanding 2021 onwards was lambskin?
> I got the 22C AS1160 B07327 NG122
> TIA!
> 
> **edit -- nvm! Found it on the chanel website - lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL 19 Maxi Handbag - Lambskin, gold-tone, silver-tone & ruthenium-finish metal — Fashion | CHANEL
> 
> 
> Flap Bags of the Cruise 2021/22 collection: CHANEL 19 Maxi Handbag, lambskin, gold-tone, silver-tone & ruthenium-finish metal, light gray on the CHANEL official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chanel.com


----------



## XCCX

Kayceedee88 said:


> Haven’t seen goatskin since 2020?! I heard the 19 will only come in lambskin going forward.


True.. particularly 20K.


----------



## XCCX

I thought I’d share this here too as it clearly shows the difference between the 2 leathers. The goatskin on the right is more wrinkly which is usually the case for this type of leather.


----------



## boarbb

XCCX said:


> The last season that had goatskin was 20K.


Thank you !!


----------



## GAN

Hi, just a quick question as I am considering the Chanel 19 from 22C with silver hardware and 22P denim 19.
I was offered the denim but declined as I worry that I may tends to spill drink over my bag and then I will have hard time getting the stain off the denim cloth material.  Although 22C black with silver hardware is no longer available, I seen a reseller selling it but the leather which is lambskin, seem to be rougher and scratch resistant, it is definitely diff feel from the mini rect or mini square. To those having the C22 with silver hardware, is it normal?or can tell me more about the leather? I seen the ones at boutique with gold CC logo, the leather is buttery soft and I wonder if that are the displayed piece and been left on the shelves and touched by people. I just wonder since I do not have chance to view the 22C version in person.


----------



## Olgita

GAN said:


> Hi, just a quick question as I am considering the Chanel 19 from 22C with silver hardware and 22P denim 19.
> I was offered the denim but declined as I worry that I may tends to spill drink over my bag and then I will have hard time getting the stain off the denim cloth material.  Although 22C black with silver hardware is no longer available, I seen a reseller selling it but the leather which is lambskin, seem to be rougher and scratch resistant, it is definitely diff feel from the mini rect or mini square. To those having the C22 with silver hardware, is it normal?or can tell me more about the leather? I seen the ones at boutique with gold CC logo, the leather is buttery soft and I wonder if that are the displayed piece and been left on the shelves and touched by people. I just wonder since I do not have chance to view the 22C version in person.
> 
> View attachment 5335992


I have this bag, 22C with reverse HW and the leather is very soft. It is nowhere near being rough or rubbery like goatskin. Hope this helps


----------



## GAN

Olgita said:


> I have this bag, 22C with reverse HW and the leather is very soft. It is nowhere near being rough or rubbery like goatskin. Hope this helps


Thank you for sharing. May I ask if yours is also black color. The bag I had seen and touched at the reseller shop, the leather more grain or ‘pebbled’ feel , I am not sure if that is the correct way to describe it.


----------



## Olgita

GAN said:


> Thank you for sharing. May I ask if yours is also black color. The bag I had seen and touched at the reseller shop, the leather more grain or ‘pebbled’ feel , I am not sure if that is the correct way to describe it.


 Yes mine isn’t black. It’s the one that is pictured. I was also interested in a grey 19 from 22C. The reason why I ultimately did not buy it is because I think light colored lambskin is very high maintenance for me. The leather was just as soft and smooth, but it was really light and in my opinion can show dirt really easily. Black is much safer and is stunning.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I purchased a Chanel 19 the first year it was released. At that time it only came in goatskin. I got the small black and loved it. It was one of my bags that I didn’t ever worry about babying or being careful with. Fast forward to 2 months ago I decided to trade in my black goatskin for a beige lambskin. I love the soft luxe feel of lambskin and surprisingly I haven’t treated my beige 19 any differently than my black goatskin. The lambskin 19 is not as delicate and fragile as many may think. I couldn’t be happier with my decision!


----------



## Olgita

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I purchased a Chanel 19 the first year it was released. At that time it only came in goatskin. I got the small black and loved it. It was one of my bags that I didn’t ever worry about babying or being careful with. Fast forward to 2 months ago I decided to trade in my black goatskin for a beige lambskin. I love the soft luxe feel of lambskin and surprisingly I haven’t treated my beige 19 any differently than my black goatskin. The lambskin 19 is not as delicate and fragile as many may think. I couldn’t be happier with my decision!



Wow! That’s great to hear. Have you been wearing your beige lambskin 19 with darker clothing? I absolutely love my goatskin 19. It is also black with gold. I agree it is very carefree.


----------



## GAN

Olgita said:


> Yes mine isn’t black. It’s the one that is pictured. I was also interested in a grey 19 from 22C. The reason why I ultimately did not buy it is because I think light colored lambskin is very high maintenance for me. The leather was just as soft and smooth, but it was really light and in my opinion can show dirt really easily. Black is much safer and is stunning.


Thank you for sharing your insight. So yours is black with ghw? 

I also feel that 19 in black is much carefree option. Though I am so drawn to denim from current 22P. But the pricing is not far off from leather version. That is why I am considering getting it in black lamb small as my frequent use bag for work. I only occasionally used my mini rect and reissue more for carefree weekend as they cannot hold too much.


----------



## pink-zebra

I have had 3 Chanel 19 in small. Black is from 2020 (don't remember which season), first white is from 21C (serial starts with 30-) and second white is from 21P (serial starts with 31-). Black is goat and the whites were lamb. The reason I had 2 whites was because the first lamb leather started peeling very quickly and the leather quality was just poor. I purchased the first white from Chanel at Neiman but I took it directly to a Chanel boutique in NYC just because it was closer to me. They had another white lamb in stock from a newer season and was willing to exchange it for me right then and there (they agreed the leather shouldn't look that way) even though they were not connected with the Chanel at Neiman (sounds like that's a leased store). Fast forward and 1 year later, I'm seeing the same leather peeling issues on my 2nd white, not as bad as the 1st one but I do not like it for sure. And as expected, I have some color transfers regardless of how careful I am with my bag. Love my black goatskin 19 though! I have a Chanel Diana in lamb which is indestructible and luxurious feeling but vintage is a different story.


----------



## Olgita

GAN said:


> Thank you for sharing your insight. So yours is black with ghw?
> 
> I also feel that 19 in black is much carefree option. Though I am so drawn to denim from current 22P. But the pricing is not far off from leather version. That is why I am considering getting it in black lamb small as my frequent use bag for work. I only occasionally used my mini rect and reissue more for carefree weekend as they cannot hold too much.


I have two 19s in Black: one goatskin with gold hw and the other lambskin with silver hw. Goatskin is definitely more tough feeling leather, but it also not as soft and buttery. It almost feels like it’s smooth and a bit rubbery.


----------



## Olgita

pink-zebra said:


> I have had 3 Chanel 19 in small. Black is from 2020 (don't remember which season), first white is from 21C (serial starts with 30-) and second white is from 21P (serial starts with 31-). Black is goat and the whites were lamb. The reason I had 2 whites was because the first lamb leather started peeling very quickly and the leather quality was just poor. I purchased the first white from Chanel at Neiman but I took it directly to a Chanel boutique in NYC just because it was closer to me. They had another white lamb in stock from a newer season and was willing to exchange it for me right then and there (they agreed the leather shouldn't look that way) even though they were not connected with the Chanel at Neiman (sounds like that's a leased store). Fast forward and 1 year later, I'm seeing the same leather peeling issues on my 2nd white, not as bad as the 1st one but I do not like it for sure. And as expected, I have some color transfers regardless of how careful I am with my bag. Love my black goatskin 19 though! I have a Chanel Diana in lamb which is indestructible and luxurious feeling but vintage is a different story.


I’m sorry about leather issues you have. Definitely sounds no bueno. Peeling leather would certainly make me upset and disappointed. Can you share a picture of your issue. Do you think Chanel will exchange it for another bag, I mean it’s certainly not supposed to peel.


----------



## pink-zebra

Olgita said:


> I’m sorry about leather issues you have. Definitely sounds no bueno. Peeling leather would certainly make me upset and disappointed. Can you share a picture of your issue. Do you think Chanel will exchange it for another bag, I mean it’s certainly not supposed to peel.



Pictures with pink circles were my 1st white (never even used hence the tag was still on). The last picture with no pink circle is my 2nd white that I still own. It's very possible that it's just the lamb quality of the season but given both bags with similar issues are from 2 different seasons, I'm just convinced that I do not want anymore new Chanel lamb especially in light colors. My Chanel vintage lamb as well as Lady Dior lamb are perfectly luxurious. I haven't tried to bring my white 19 to the store to see what they say, which I may still do, but I am most likely going to sell the bag even at a reasonable loss just so I don't have to look at it.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Olgita said:


> Wow! That’s great to hear. Have you been wearing your beige lambskin 19 with darker clothing? I absolutely love my goatskin 19. It is also black with gold. I agree it is very carefree.


I typically wear a lot of neutral colors like beiges, creams, and light greys so my beige 19 is safe with those options.  When I wear darker clothing I usually reach for my darker colored caviar classic flaps.  Lately, I've really been obsessed with beiges and whites so along with trading in my black 19 for the beige I also added 3 beige and/or white CFs to my collection this past year.  The 19 is such a fun bag.  I know not everyone likes them but I am glad to have one in my collection.


----------



## Olgita

pink-zebra said:


> Pictures with pink circles were my 1st white (never even used hence the tag was still on). The last picture with no pink circle is my 2nd white that I still own. It's very possible that it's just the lamb quality of the season but given both bags with similar issues are from 2 different seasons, I'm just convinced that I do not want anymore new Chanel lamb especially in light colors. My Chanel vintage lamb as well as Lady Dior lamb are perfectly luxurious. I haven't tried to bring my white 19 to the store to see what they say, which I may still do, but I am most likely going to sell the bag even at a reasonable loss just so I don't have to look at it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336995
> View attachment 5336996
> View attachment 5337001
> View attachment 5337009
> View attachment 5337010
> View attachment 5337011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337012


I can see what you mean. I’m sorry it happened. I myself had a white goatskin 19, but after a year of very minimal use and storage in a dark clothet it turned slightly yellow (I was the only person who noticed, but i am the only person whose opinion matters in this case). I sold the bag and so happy about it. I also realized that light colored bags are just not something that I enjoy and gravitate toward. To me, light colored lambskin is an absolute nightmare to handle. I hope you will be able to find a good solution for your white 19. If you decide to sell it, I hear rumors that there may be a price increase for 19s in March. It may be worth it to wait and see if you can get more money for it after the increase.


----------



## Olgita

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I typically wear a lot of neutral colors like beiges, creams, and light greys so my beige 19 is safe with those options.  When I wear darker clothing I usually reach for my darker colored caviar classic flaps.  Lately, I've really been obsessed with beiges and whites so along with trading in my black 19 for the beige I also added 3 beige and/or white CFs to my collection this past year.  The 19 is such a fun bag.  I know not everyone likes them but I am glad to have one in my collection.


That’s great. I agree that 19 is awesome. I like it a lot. I really hope that it is here to stay, but somehow I feel that it is quiet trendy.


----------



## KensingtonUK

I’m a bit confused.  I thought the 19 came in calf.  Is that not the case?  Also is it true that Any new 19s purchased from the boutique will now be lambskin?  Is it just the same as the classic flap or is it a bit more durable. I have two flats in lambskin and I love them but was looking to buy a 19 to use as an everyday. My classic flaps are only used for certain outings and not every day


----------



## Coach Superfan

KensingtonUK said:


> I’m a bit confused.  I thought the 19 came in calf.  Is that not the case?  Also is it true that Any new 19s purchased from the boutique will now be lambskin?  Is it just the same as the classic flap or is it a bit more durable. I have two flats in lambskin and I love them but was looking to buy a 19 to use as an everyday. My classic flaps are only used for certain outings and not every day



No new 19s manufactured after season 20K are made of calfskin. (refer to page 11 where this was also confirmed.)
However, the lambskin 19s are more durable than the lambskin classic flaps. you should just try to see one in person. I was quite surprised how much they do not feel like lambskin. If you dig through these posts here or search on youtube, you can probably find a comparison review on the 19s in lamb vs goat.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Coach Superfan said:


> No new 19s manufactured after season 20K are made of calfskin. (refer to page 11 where this was also confirmed.)
> However, the lambskin 19s are more durable than the lambskin classic flaps. you should just try to see one in person. I was quite surprised how much they do not feel like lambskin. If you dig through these posts here or search on youtube, you can probably find a comparison review on the 19s in lamb vs goat.


Thanks so much. Glad to hear the lambskin is more durable.   And just to confirm they no longer make the 19s in goat or calf since 20k?  I knew they stopped the goat but missed the info on calf.


----------

